# Intro...



## unpunk01 (May 17, 2005)

I posted this in another section and got no reponses...I am working on a project (very time sensative) that I could use some help from you guys. I have always been in or around aviation...I am really into hot rods and I am working on the 1932 Dodge pickup shown below. I don't know if you guys too much about the histroy of Hot Rodding but some of the great innovators in our hobby were former aviators who came back from the war and applied the engineering they learned in the military to making cars go fast! I also have a profound respect for guys willing to put their ass on the line for our freedom. In honor of these two influences on my life, I am modelling my rat rod truck after a B-17 called the Sweet 17 (91st BG). I have spoke to the pilot and the tailgunner (who passed away the week before last). Currently I am trying to find guages, equipment and plaques from real B-17's. I have fuel guages, PDO guage, bomb release trigger, bomb load plaque and two practice bombs. Do you guys know where I can get more stuff for reaseonable prices? I have been checking E-Gay quite a bit...any place else? 
Also if you have any ides on designs for the truck...let me know! 
Thanks in advance! 
Jaime

PS - I would truly appreciate your help as I am trying to complete the truck before Alex (the pilot last remaining crew member of the Sweet 17 goes to Europe for the reunion in England)....Thanks!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2005)

Nice truck. B-17 parts can be had, but reasonably priced? Try the CA wing of the CAF who flies the B-17 "Semtimental Journey." They might have some stuff around. I don't have a number but one of the guys who flys it is named Russ Owens.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

Correction, FBJ, Sentimental Journey is based out of Arizona. They are at Falcon Field. Their website is at:

http://www.arizonawingcaf.com/

They might be the best people to talk to as the CAF is all volunteer, they probably know where the least expensive B-17 part can be found.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

And if anyone would know, these 2 guys and maybe Erich would know the best..........


----------



## unpunk01 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks guys...once I am done with the truck I will post some pictures! Meanwhile, I am going to hangout in the corner over here and learn! I thought I knew a lot about warbirds until I came in here...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Correction, FBJ, Sentimental Journey is based out of Arizona. They are at Falcon Field. Their website is at:
> 
> http://www.arizonawingcaf.com/
> 
> They might be the best people to talk to as the CAF is all volunteer, they probably know where the least expensive B-17 part can be found.



you're right evan, thanks!


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

No problem. Just wanted to make sure he went to the right place.


----------



## unpunk01 (May 19, 2005)

I called them and they couldn't help me. They said that they are required to use new equipment and the original equipment was trashed a long time ago. I might have to settle for guages from other planes...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

unpunk01 said:


> I called them and they couldn't help me. They said that they are required to use new equipment and the original equipment was trashed a long time ago. I might have to settle for guages from other planes...



Outside chance - There's a company in El Mirage CA. (about 70 miles north of Los Angeles) called Aviation Warehouse. This guy used to have a huge salvage yard in Hawthorne CA and moved to the desert in the 1980s. He is all but out of the aircraft salvage business now (he sells aircraft manuals now) but I know he still has some parts and aircraft caresses (mainly airliners) at his place. You might try him (Mark Thompson). Good Luck!


----------

